# Apple variety identification



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good resource (preferably on line) to identify apple varieties? We have 4-5 apple trees that were on the place before we bought and we'd like to be able to identify what variety they are. Thanks.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.orangepippin.com/apples


----------



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

Cornell. I don't know the link but google cornell plant science. They have a whole department to apple breeding.


----------

